# Intel Pentium D CPU 2.80ghz Ideal Temperature



## Lief222 (Jun 4, 2008)

I currently run at pretty much Max Load about 55-60 C and when its idle its down to about 40, Recently stuck on some new thermal paste and wondering if the temperatures aren't to hot. 

The room temperature is enough to almost make me sweat, so I think its pretty hot in here and I think room temperature makes a difference to the CPU temp, but I don't know I'm not that smart


----------



## Pharaohz (May 10, 2008)

If able, remove the side of your case and check temps again. Clean any dirt from heatsink fins if needed. PSU can get bad dirty and run hot, good idea to clean that out with some air as well. New paste is good as long as you cleaned off the old. If you want close off any heating vents into your room. The computer will heat it up nicely i find  

Your a bit over normal for max load. 50 is what I like to see on mine. I have the side of my case off. Not really for cooling, but Im forever testing parts and its just easy this way


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

did you apply the paste correctly
http://www.arcticsilver.com/arctic_silver_instructions.htm


----------



## nuarius (Jun 11, 2010)

im not sure why but with everything clean and dust free, my CPU is still hitting the danger hot zones of 90+ when put under a workload, and its running on avg 60 degrees idle. the CPU heatsync and fan are all attached properly and snug. and the fan is working.
these temperatures are in a cool room with the side panel off and a room fan blowing into the computer.

any ideas?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

nuarius said:


> im not sure why but with everything clean and dust free, my CPU is still hitting the danger hot zones of 90+ when put under a workload, and its running on avg 60 degrees idle. the CPU heatsync and fan are all attached properly and snug. and the fan is working.
> these temperatures are in a cool room with the side panel off and a room fan blowing into the computer.
> 
> any ideas?


Please start your own thread. Hijacking a thread is impolite and makes the thread confusing.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Lief222
Your temps aren't "bad" if the ambient Temps are pretty high but lower would be better. If you recently reapplied the thermal paste I would assume you cleaned the heatsink and fan while they were removed. Are you certain all 4 heatsink retaining pins are securely locked into the Mobo? 
With the power cord REMOVED from the power supply, touch a metal area of your case with one hand and "gently" attempt to wiggle the CPU heatsink. There should be no movement if it is properly secured.
What size case....Full/Mid tower-compact? How many case fans and what configuration?
What are the rest of your PC specs?

Pre-Built Brand & Model Number
Custom Built-Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------

